# Kill Zone reference PHOTOS



## Gerhard

Get a copy of Kevin Robertson's book and DVD

The Perfect Shot.

You should be able to get it with out to much hassle.

G


----------



## ASG

Shot placement on lion, leopard & buff are the same as for any other African plains game. 1/3 up from the bottom and 2 inches forward of the crease behind the shoulder.

Giraffe are different. Take a look at the very recent thread on equipment to hunt Giraffe on this forum where Frank uploaded an shot placement image.

Where will you be hunting and with whom?


----------



## bowman africa

The best i've seen so far is a little booklet sold at most bowshops in SA called:
The perfect shot
Mini edition for africa
By Kevin Robertson

ISBN: 1-57157-319-4

www.safaripress.com
Printed in the USA.

Gives actual photos with the skeleton and vitals printed over the pics.

Hope it helps.


----------



## husky

*Books*

Mr Bowman,
Kan jy asb vir my net 'n ref van 'n paar bowshops gee, ek stel ook regtig belang in die boekie en Dvd. Sal baie dankbaar wees as jy my daarmee kan help!!

Dankie


----------



## bowman africa

The Bowshop in Pta, Bowhunters Warehouse....
Ek het myne by The Bowshop gekoop so 'n jaar terug (my laaitie het hom intussen verle)
Weet nie wie doen dit in Natal nie.

Op safaripress.com se website kan jy hom direk bestel as jy nie hier rond regkom nie. So $19.

Sterkte


----------



## bowman africa

Sal more vir jou by Bowshop hoor of hulle nog voorraad het.


----------



## bowman africa

A few pics from the shot placement book...


----------



## bowman africa

Bowshop Pta het nog voorraad - R 170-00


----------



## No Mercy

Here's a few more:


----------



## No Mercy

Lion


----------



## No Mercy

Leopard


----------



## Karoojager

Hi Jason,

how often you was in S.A. for hunting ? I saw some trophy pictures in the US section of AT.
You kind of pictures from shoot placement look very interest, do you have more from this ?


----------



## No Mercy

Frank-

I have been in RSA and Namibia. I can't wait to go back, but have 3 young children right now and money needs to be spent on them. I long for a beautiful nyala and bushbuck. Here are some more of those photos.


----------



## No Mercy

Kudu-

While I don't agree with "the payline" on most of these illustrations-the anatomy looks to be correct as to the heart/lung placement.


----------



## No Mercy

Sable-my all time favorite animal!!


----------



## No Mercy

Warthog


----------



## No Mercy

Blue Wildebeest


----------



## No Mercy

Zebra


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you Jason for this great pictures.


----------



## nimrod-100

Thanks Jason,

For the informative, helpful and interesting pictures.


----------



## Oliver UK

Jason

Great pictures have you got a gemsbok and it completes the set for mu hunt in South Africa this year "Impala, Warthog, Bluewilderbeest and 

Thanks in anticipatio


----------



## Karoojager

Oliver UK,

Enjoy you hunt and Waidmannsheil


----------



## hoytsdaddy

*Cool fellows from Africa*

My son is here with me now. He is 8 years old. He is going to Africa with me on this upcoming hunt. Dad is hunting with a bow. He is hunting with an Excaliber crossbow. He wants to know some cool African words. By the way he will be chasin Warthog. My sons name is Hoyt. Send us a PM for fun. Thanks a ton.


----------



## spatan

*Some useful Zulu words......*

English.................Zulu
:wave:Hello...... Sawubona

Goodbye......Hambe Kahle(He is going) 
Sala Kahle (He is staying and you are leaving)
Please ...... Ngiyacela

Thank-you ...ngiyaboga

:nono:no......Cha

Yes...Yebo

Fetch.....Buyisa/ Landa

Stay...Sala

Take.....Tata

Run.....Gijima
:bolt:Balega(run away) This you say when you are angry

:zip:Keep quiet.. tula msindo (Directly- shut up)

Wake-up......Vuga

Find it.....Tola

:dontknow:I dont know.......Ungaz

Don't be stupid!!!!..... Mosa mbe isleema

Go now!!!...Hambe manje

:set1_punch:I will hurt you now!!!.....Sengzo limazo manje

Pay....Kokha

This is generally how things work in Africa.......

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Some common animals.......*

Horse........Ihashi:horse:
Duiker........Imponse
Reedbuck....mziggee
Impala........Impala
Warthog......Indipane
Kudu...........koedu
Rabbit.........Nogwatcha
Buffalo........Nyathi
Lion.............uBubhesi
Crocodile.....Ngwenya:alligator:
Geraffe.......dhlulamithi
Leopard......Inqwe
Elephant.....Indlovu
Guineafowl..Mpangela
Bird...........Nyoni
Hyena........Impisi
Rhino.........Imbetchane
Dog...........Inja:dog1:
Snake........Inyoga
Rat............Ingundani
Cane Rat.....Vondwe
Cat............Ikathi
Frog..........Isele sele
Chicken.....Nkoekoe:chicken01:
Bushbuck...nkonkhe(Male) Mbabala(Female)
Cow..........Inkhomo:cow:

awprint:Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela

Boy, that will sound interesting with an american accent! Zulu emphasises the second-last sylable of a word. 

bird...............inyoni say - in-yawn-ee
iNqe ................vulture / griffon (pronounced like een-Khe - the Khe being a click made by pulling your tongue down from the roof of the mouth sharply.. I can imagine what is happening stateside right now...)
eagle...........uKhozi
Guinea fowl.................ntalantala say - in-tull-un-tahl-ah

Tree.......imithi ee-meee-tee
Sky........iZulu -ee-zooo-lo
Person.........umuntu (people abantu) oo-moon-to

to rejoice / be glad ...............jabula.


I really hope you will be hunting where there are Zulus. Insist on a Zulu tracker, otherwise!!!

Cold Beer is iTshwalabandayo.... say ee-chwa-lah-bun-die-oh
Steak is more of a problem - Inyama esikwa esiqeni senkhomo, or just Iseteki.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Nice pics*



No Mercy said:


> Warthog



Jason,
Excellent pics.The top of the lungs are a bit too much towards the stomach/liver,do not shoot a warthog too far back,I KNOW.


----------



## nimrod-100

He guys,

I put all pics to one - maybe somebody would like to print it out as a reference.
Thanks again Jason.

Shoot straight.


----------



## Karoojager

Hey merciless Frank, where is the Guinea Fowl ?


----------



## nimrod-100

Karoojager said:


> Hey merciless Frank, where is the Guinea Fowl ?


Hey Frank,

For your special request - here it is => bottom right!!! :wink:


----------



## Karoojager

nimrod-100 said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> For your special request - here it is => bottom right!!! :wink:
> 
> View attachment 378654



:77::77::77::77: Thank you very much Frank, now the list of most importand animals is complete.:wink:


----------



## bowman africa

Karoojager said:


> :77::77::77::77: Thank you very much Frank, now the list of most importand animals is complete.:wink:


Where is the pic of Frank's titmouse ??????????


----------



## Karoojager

bowman africa said:


> Where is the pic of Frank's titmouse ??????????


Here it is, but be very carefull if you have anytime the chance to shoot one of this danger full birds, if the first shoot not kill him, he attack and kill you. 

View attachment 378691


----------



## hoytsdaddy

*Titmouse?????*

Anything with tits is definately interesting,  but a mouse??????


----------

